# Periods after Mirena - need insight!



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

I need input from people who have had Mirena or other hormonal IUDs removed, especially if you had no bleeding during your cycle while it was in place. 

I had mine removed on December 2nd after 5 years of no obvious periods but periodic cramping I always assumed was one. I had no bleeding after removal but had some light cramping and spotting and one day with what would be 'light' flow for me 5 days post-removal, about a week earlier than my expected period (if going by the cramping).

Prior to removal, the cramping happened pretty regularly, every 27-29 days for the most part. Now it's been a month (CD31 if you count the bleeding mentioned above as a period) with nothing. I've had some very minor cramping here and there, and one day with barely noticeable pink discharge this past Thursday, but that's it and I'm getting a little worried since we are planning to start TTC in February. 

This is the first time I've been off of hormonal birth control in almost 13 years, so I'm very unsure of what is really normal for me. Anyone have some insight? Am I worried for no reason?


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

Hello I have had both kinds of IUD's (hormonal and the copper T) each one for about 5 years each, when I had them removed my cycles took about 3 months to regulate at first they were very long anywhere from 35-45 days each but very light bleeding for 3-5days I mean light like pink tinged discharge.After about 3 months they were more normal/average cycles of 28-30 days Just remember everyone is different and our bodies respond at different rates. Maybe your cycle will pick back up to a more average time frame sooner, I wouldn't worry yet give your body some time. Good luck on your TTC journey.


----------



## stardogs (Sep 10, 2010)

That's SUPER helpful to know! Everyone I've talked to said their fertility returned right away so I was totally thrown off by the unpredictability.


----------



## GMB (Jan 22, 2015)

Had Mirena removed end of November and just found out yesterday I am pregnant!


----------



## LilyGirl (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Stardogs:
Although I may not have a lot of insight, I am one of those people who didn't have a single period on Mirena. I was very concerned as something in the back of my head told me that it can't be a good thing (even though I did enjoy the absence of my monthly visitor). I also have had crazy periods. They are heavy, often and very painful. I know how you feel when you say you are concerned because I have used birth control for the same amount of time that you have. In my reading and research, (I have been obsessed with reading blogs about Mirena and educating myself in the process). I found a great article on the natural news blog website. It's a great article outlining the side-effects of Mirena and what happens when you remove it. The link for it is http://blogs.naturalnews.com/elimin...iud-bleeding-weight-gain-mirena-crash-remedy/
It was a very informative article, maybe it will help shed light on your situation and help with your family plans?


----------



## mcpherson1997 (Apr 13, 2015)

*The after-effects of mirena*

I am a new member with some of the same questions about regularity and family planning. A co-worker of mine, who I confide in, gave me a few tips from her recent issues. I guess the mirena has alot to do with the hormones in our bodies and it takes time to get rid of the long-lasting side effects and toxins it leaves in our bodies. She recommended a page for me to visit on the internet talking about how to detox our bodies after the mirena. I thought it was very helpful and I'm always open for more information. The link is http://detoxscientific.com/mirena-weight-gain. It talks about all of the side effects associated with the mirena and how to get your body regulated.


----------

